# Hazardous warning sheet important read!.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Tooo riskyyy.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Hu Oooooooooooo wait for it. 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Nothing new there then except a few point missing.

DAve p


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Not hazardous if you treat 'um right mate, and many of them have great benefits/assets. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dick


----------

